# Reason Lakes?



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished Reason Lakes? How accessible are they by boat? Is it even worth trying them out?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Either it's really good and nobody wants to say anything, or it really sucks and nobody fishes there...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I fished there maybe 6 weeks ago for first time. Didn't do any good but plan to try again.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

it looks like shallow swampy type lakes instead of regular deeper lakes. I bet the bluegill and maybe a few bass would hang out there, but my preference would be the main or side river areas.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have fished Reason several times and it has been hit or miss. Went in a few times and killed the bream but go back the next week and I could not buy a bite.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

